# Eibach Spring 1.0/0.8 Rear Camber?



## Whannanna (Dec 12, 2006)

I Ordered The Eibach Springs 1.0 front 0.8 rear, should i get a rear camber also even though 0.8 isnt a drastic drop. Also do you think when i launch the stock tire size will rub?. 

04 Blk M6


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Response*

Depending on your tire size, and tire profile. I would get the camber kits just to be sure. If not you will still go thru your tires much quicker than normal. I had a slammed Scion Xb for 1 year before I got my goat, I slammed it 2.2 in front and 2. in the rear, boy did I regret buying 300$ run flat tires with my new rims, I went thru them in 6 months. Camber kit solved it, ended up trading my scion for a Goat... Ma'a'a'a'a'a'a'a'


----------

